# GTO, A-Body Front and Rear Disc Brake Setup



## LancerSS (Feb 8, 2009)

I started a thread on the steering and suspension for a 67' GTO, A-body. I would also like to discuss front and rear big disc brake options as well. 

Lets discuss Boosters, Master Cylinders, Lines, Proportioning Valves, Donor parts, New after market parts and kits, etc.

Ideas?


----------

